# New Camera Trouble uploading



## RDH79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I am having trouble uploading pictures. I have a new Nikon Coolpix S203. Its just a small camera. with the pics on the memory card I put them in the computer. I go to manage attachments Browse to find the pic. Find it and hit upload. It just sets there trying to upload the little green bar slides really slow then it say upload failed     I have an older camera and I dont have this problem.  The pics are JPEG


----------



## Nate Davey (Jan 23, 2010)

Try opening the card as a folder then copy/paste out instead of downloading


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tried that I think it has something to do with size. Old camera size of pics was 800-900 KB  The new camera size of pics says  2.9MB  Could that be it and how do I change that?   Thanks


----------



## Nate Davey (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure on the Nikon, you should be able to go into the menu, find the picture quality section.  High Quality (HQ) would be all you would need if posting pens.  If you are on SHQ, RAW or TIFF they are massive.  Also, do you remove the card and use a card reader or use a USB cable straight to the camera?


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 23, 2010)

Get yourself a photo editing program and edit the size of the photo to less then 100K . Photo size is limited to 600 by 800 pixels , IIRC . There are several good photo editing programs on the net and some of them are free . I use a program called Irfanview www.irfanview.com to edit my photos . It does a great job and is very powerful for a free program and it's very easy to use , plus they have a tutorial to teach you how to use it .


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I take the memory card out of the camera and put it in the sd card slot on the computer. I will have to get a photo editing program. I had Photo Shop on my last computer I will have to see if I still have the disc.   I went back to the old camera and took some pics Then tried the upload and it worked. In my excitenent I closed the page out and have to upload again.   Thanks for the help

Rich H


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 27, 2010)

*Image Sizing*

Look for FastImage Resizer on the web, free program to resize pics.
Very easy to use, works on single or multiple pics.  You can select the size you want.  Does not alter the original size, saves as a copy.


----------



## Dorno (Feb 5, 2010)

I Don't know alot about photography but I think as sugested you will have to resize your photos because they are to big to upload to the forum.
   Then as a guess I would say there is a setting on your camera that desides the size of the photos you may be able to set for a smaller size photo.

Ian


----------



## Mickey (Feb 5, 2010)

No doubt about it. Your files are too big. As has been suggested either shoot at a smaller size if you can or take the file into an image editing software and make it smaller.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes;  Most recent cameras save files at 200 or 300 DPI.  For internet photos cut this down to 72 DPI and the files will shrink by several times.


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 16, 2010)

It's possible it's your older computer and newer memory card. SD cards come in several "flavors", the newest being SDHC cards, which are not compatible with older readers or older operating systems (a combination problem, it's hard to explain, but and old reader on a new operating system, vista/7 with recent updates) may read the new cards, while the same reader on an older computer, win2K or XP without recent updates, will not (IIRC WinXP SP3 did solve this issue). If you're new camera/card is an SDHC, the cheapest solution is to buy an SDHC compatible card reader (unless you're looking for an excuse to buy a new PC or upgrade Windows), and it should work just like your old one did.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 16, 2010)

randyrls said:


> Yes;  Most recent cameras save files at 200 or 300 DPI.  For internet photos cut this down to 72 DPI and the files will shrink by several times.



That can get pretty confusing for people. Average monitor is 72 PPI.
(pixels per inch) Average printer is 300 DPI (dots per inch)

Even if you use the DPI and PPI interchangeably, people don't understand
why a pic looks OK on a monitor but not on a print.

Take a photo that is about 4x6 on your monitor at 72 PPI (or DPI) you
get 288 x 432 pixels (124,416 pixels )

Make that same 4x6 print on your 300 DPI printer and you need
1200 x 1800 pixels (2,160,000 pixels )

So the print image needs to be over 17 times as large to be the 'same size'.

I have no idea why the camera assigns a resolution at all. The camera 
just saves the pixels, there IS no resolution yet. It could save at a
zillion dots per inch .. it would make no difference in the file.
(sorry.. got off on a rant! :redface: )


----------

